# Frigadaire water dispenser wont stop turning on



## happygolucky (May 23, 2008)

I have a side by side Frigidaire refrigerator and the water dispenser in the door will come on at random and dump out half a glass of water then turn off. 
The ice maker isn't making much ice either. Can anyone give me any idea why this is happening?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> side by side Frigidaire refrigerator


Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html



> the water dispenser in the door will come on at random and dump out half a glass of water then turn off


By itself? If yes, sticky/bad switch, bad electronic dispensor board ( if used on your model ), ice or moisture inside the shorting out, poor/low water pressure causing the fill valve to stay open.



> The ice maker isn't making much ice either


Make sure the freezer temp is below 15ºF to cycle the icemaker on and low/poor water fills will also cause slow ice production.

jeff.


----------



## happygolucky (May 23, 2008)

Sorry the model # is frs6r4eb7

It comes on by itself every 30 minutes or so. It kinda makes me think that the water that is coming out is actually meant for the ice maker but instead is coming out the door. Is that possible? 
The fridge was manufactured in Oct 06


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> frs6r4eb7


If all else checks ok, this unit has the dreaded Frigidaire diodes in the icemaker and chilled water wiring. These are suppose to pass power in one direction only and if shorted the chilled water can come on when the icemaker is calling for water or the icemaker can over fill when someone is getting a glass of water 

Diodes don't show in the parts breakdown, may need to call local parts depot to check on them if needed.

jeff.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the part number 5303918287 for the diode wiring kit for you fridge model frs6r4eb7.

You can get you Frigidaire parts here.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> 5303918287


A part# 









Diode repair kit, water valve wire harness

jeff.


----------



## John Bailey (Jul 9, 2020)

I have water coming out of my water dispenser during the ice cycle model # ffhs2311lbra Frigidaire do you know if it has the diode your referring about?


----------

